# Portable DVD player?



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looking for a kid-friendly (toddler) portable dvd player with a swivel screen (or lockable controls). The kid will press the buttons so it would be nice to prevent that from stopping the movie (or rotate them away so he can't reach them at all).

We've seen the offerings from Sylvania and Phillips but was wondering if anyone had first-hand experience with these or others.

We're going on vacation later in the month and need to entertain the little guy for about 8 hours of flying time.

Thanks in advance!
Anthony


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you thought about a tablet with the digital copy? If I were in your shoes, that's what I'd be looking at. My kids are old enough now that we just use one of my old laptops.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We already travel with so much junk that a small dvd player would take up so much less room than a laptop. The only other option would the the Nook, but he won't hold that up and watch it (we'll need to sit it on the tray table).

In a few years a small tablet might work for him, but he's too fascinated with buttons right now.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I do not know of any but i would think Best Buy or some other electronics store would have somthing for you. sorry i don't have any recomendations for you:dontknow:.


----------

